# Nice fish from last night



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

35lber.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish Joey!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

dude i'm so jealous! at least YOU'RE getting some action!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

nice fish yet again


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job Joey!


----------



## bassfisher1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Joey,
Will you take me fish'n? 
Bill


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Sweet fish! love the Busch Light cans too!


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Poohflinger said:


> Sweet fish! love the Busch Light cans too!


My job stresses me the F out. Any time I can sit on the river,catch some big fish and drink a couple beers,I'm down. I clean them up afterwards. Unlike a lot of douches fishin around there


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations Joey!!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Cold brews + good fish = NICE!!! Congrats.


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats a monster man way to go


----------

